
Show HN: SolvedTeachYourselfC- Herbert Schildt – Teach Yourself C – Solved - MinhasKamal
https://github.com/MinhasKamal/SolvedTeachYourselfC
======
nanis
Schildt does not have a stellar reputation:
[https://www.seebs.net/c/c_tcn4e.html](https://www.seebs.net/c/c_tcn4e.html)

~~~
MinhasKamal
In the first semester of our software engineering course, we have read Herbert
Schildt. I started my programming life with this book, like most others in our
country.

I went to the link you provided. May be you are right, but it is really hard
to accept.

